# Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen



## Dr.J (22. Nov. 2011)

*Adventsrätsel 2011*

Die Regeln sind recht einfach:

1) Das Lösungswort besteht aus 24 Buchstaben. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Begriff, der mit Weihnachten zutun hat und ein Kunstwort ist, d.h. der Begriff kann also nicht gegoogled oder nachgeschlagen werden.

2) Die Lösung der einzelnen Fragen können aus mehreren Wörtern bestehen, wobei Leerzeichen bei der Ermittlung des richtigen Buchstabens nicht mitzählen.

3) Das richtige Lösungswort, nicht die einzelnen Lösungen, bitte per PN an mich. 

4) Spezial-Regel für Eugen: Deine Lösung des Rätsel wird nur dann als Rekord anerkannt,wenn du am Ende mehr als 22 Fragen richtig beantwortet hast.... 

Viel Spaß beim Raten.

Der Diskussionsthread zu den Fragen bzw. wenn es um Verständnisfragen geht, ist hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34059


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 01.12.2011*



> Wie heißt die britische Band, die in ihrem Musikvideo die Weihnachtsgeschichte erzählt, obwohl es im Liedertext um etwas anderes geht?




Der *11.* Buchstabe ist der *5.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 02.12.2011*



> Gesucht ist ein Ort in Thüringen, der bekannt ist für die Herstellung von Weihnachtsschmuck. Wer die Ohren spitzt hat es schon fast erraten.




Der *1.* Buchstabe ist der *11.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 03.12.2011*



> Wie heißt der Verfasser eines Weihnachtsgedichtes mit Künstlernamen, in dem eine Försterin die Hauptrolle spielt?




Der *6.* Buchstabe ist der *16.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 04.12.2011*



> Wie heißt die Stadt, aus der ein bekanntes Gebäck kommt, welches im denglischen Jargon der Jugend mit „Drucken“ übersetzt werden könnte.




Der *1.* Buchstabe ist der *8.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 05.12.2011*



> Fast jedes Kind kennt die angebliche Postanschrift des Weihnachtsmannes. Wie lautet der genaue postalische *Wohnort*?




Der *2.* Buchstabe ist der *22.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 06.12.2011*



> Die Japaner feiern Weihnachten ja bekanntlich anders als wir. Für sie ist der 24.12. der „Tag der Liebe“, an dem man sich zu ernstgemeinten Dates verabredet. Wie lautet in Japan der verbreiteste Ausdruck für „Frohe Weihnachten“?




Der *9.* Buchstabe ist der *21.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 07.12.2011*



> Manche Völker leben im kirchlichen Bereich nach einem Kalender, den sich ein römischer Staatsmann und Feldherr einst ausgedacht hat. In welchen Monat fällt deshalb der Weihnachtsfeiertag?




Der *5.* Buchstabe ist der *17.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 08.12.2011*



> Nicht „Unten drunter“ sondern anstelle seines roten Mantels trägt der Weihnachtsmann passend zur Jahreszeit ein gleichfarbiges wassertaugliches kurzes Beinkleid. Auch wären echte Kerzen am Baum von kurzer Brenndauer. In welchem Land  befindet er sich?




Der *8.* Buchstabe ist der *4.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 09.12.2011*



> Im Land des Erfinders von „cuisinen“ Sternen kommt zu Weihnachten oft alternativ zum gängigen Gericht etwas Anderes auf die Festtafel? Gesucht ist der Begriff in der Landessprache dafür.




Der *9.* Buchstabe ist der *13.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 10.12.2011*



> In welcher Hauptstadt in Europa befindet sich eine der größten Weihnachtskrippen der Welt?




Der *3.* Buchstabe ist der *3.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 11.12.2011*



> Bei der Mafia auf Sizilien hat sie es bestimmt getan, sicherlich auch bei Berlusconi.  Wer steckt bei „bösen Kindern“ lediglich Kohlestücke in die Schuhe?




Der *3.* Buchstabe ist der *7.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 12.12.2011*



> In welchem historischen Innenhof, u.a. ein Drehort der „3 Musketiere“, in Franken fand jahrelang ein Mittelalter-Weihnachtsmarkt statt?




Der *5.* Buchstabe ist der *20.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 13.12.2011*



> Er ist nicht dunkel oder kalt, auch nicht gläubig, Rohstoffe sind darin auch nicht zu finden auch kein eingewickeltes Kind. Er heisst nur so und schaut ähnlich wie eines aus, meint man.




Der *4.* Buchstabe ist der *18.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 14.12.2011*



> Es geht das Gerücht um, dass der Nikolaus ab und an mal gerne in Coffeeshops geht, um sich nach der harten Arbeit eine Tüte zu gönnen. Mit welchem Namen begrüßen ihn die anderen Gäste?




Der *7.* Buchstabe ist der *24.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 15.12.2011*



> Vor wem schützen in einem europäischen Land in 12 Nächten entzündete Weihnachtsfeuer?




Der *7.* Buchstabe ist der *14.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (16. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 16.12.2011*



> Es ist kalt, zart, kristallin und tritt in Osteuropa oft als weihnachtlicher Begleiter in Erscheinung?




Der *3.* Buchstabe ist der *2.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (17. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 17.12.2011*



> Welchen „gebacken Nordeuropäer“ verzehren dessen Nachbarn nach einem gemeinschaftlichen Saunabad an Heilig Abend?




Der *2.* Buchstabe ist der *23.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (18. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 18.12.2011*



> Mit welcher Figur treibt ein kleines Kind einen bayrischen Kabarettisten fast in den Wahnsinn?




Der *6.* Buchstabe ist der *12.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (19. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 19.12.2011*



> Es ist die längste Nacht des Jahres. Die Göttin tief in der dunklen Erde bringt in der stillsten Stunde das Kind der Sonne zur Welt. Wie wird diese Nacht auf althochdeutsch genannt?




Der *8.* Buchstabe ist der *1.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (20. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 20.12.2011*



> Die „Verniedlichung“ einer Futterpflanze hat einen Buchstaben zu *wenig* und füllt in einem europäischen Land immer die Schuhe mit Süßigkeiten?




Der *6.* Buchstabe ist der *19.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 21.12.2011*



> Wie lautet hier im Forum der „Code“ nach dem „:“, um den christbaumschmückenden Smiley anzuzeigen?




Der *3.* Buchstabe ist der *9.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (22. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 22.12.2011*



> Welches Küsschen wird mit Edelmetall gekrönt??




Der *8.* Buchstabe ist der *10.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (23. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 23.12.2011*



> Wie heißt der Ort, wo das Aufstellen von 3 Weihnachtskerzen am Ende zu einer Katastrophe führt?




Der *7.* Buchstabe ist der *6.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort


----------



## Dr.J (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011 - Die Fragen*

*Frage zum 24.12.2011*



> Welches Wort ist in Deutschland zugleich eine Hansestadt, ein Landkreis und ein Begriff aus dem Bayrischen für das „Ruhige“ in der Weihnachtszeit?




Der *2.* Buchstabe ist der *15.* Buchstabe im Lösungswort

Danke für's mitmachen. Ich wünsche allen besinnliche Weihnachtstage im Kreise der Familie.


----------

